
Senate Hearing on “The Dawn of Artificial Intelligence” - boltzmannbrain
http://www.commerce.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/hearings?ID=042DC718-9250-44C0-9BFE-E0371AFAEBAB
======
mulcahey
Somewhat surprised that Ted Cruz is heading this up considering his record for
trust in science: [http://www.npr.org/2015/12/09/459026242/scientific-
evidence-...](http://www.npr.org/2015/12/09/459026242/scientific-evidence-
doesn-t-support-global-warming-sen-ted-cruz-says)

Also, this site design is certainly above par for a .gov, I wonder who they
contracted for it.

~~~
sceew
From what I remember, Ted Cruz is actually very support of NASA. Which is
surprising given how conservative he is.

~~~
dragonwriter
NASA, and particularly the manned spaceflight aspects, has always been popular
with conservatives (particularly the "national greatness" types), though not
so much libertarians (which can be confusing, since conservatives often use
libertarian rhetoric, and selectively invoke "small government" when attacking
programs they don't like.)

Plus, as a sibling comment points out, you have to consider the "TX" and not
just the "R" in (R-TX).

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
This ought to be fun. Must see TV for me. You don't hear that about CSPAN
often.

It will actually be informative as the questions they ask will reveal just how
much of a grasp they have on the subject matter and how it will shape society.
Many members of Congress are going to be caught with your pants down when job
start disappearing from their states.

------
ryanmarsh
Getting

    
    
      You don't have permission to access "http://serve-403-cf.www.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/hearings?" on this server.

